# Where to sell used gear in Montreal or Toronto



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I am helping the widow of a friend who passed away last year dispose of the basement full of stuff he accumulated over his life. A lot of it is certainly guitar-oriented, but there is a fair amount of vintage and other analog synth stuff (e.g., Korg MS-20, Arp Omni, PAiA, etc) that is not the kind of thing you'd sell in the local used gear place. And I'd rather not obligate her to keep fielding calls from people, or play the e-bay game. The way I figure it, some of the pieces can be sold locally, but others might find a more suitable home if marketed in a larger urban market like Montreal or Toronto. So, where would one go in either of those cities to buy a vintage keyboard?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I am helping the widow of a friend who passed away last year dispose of the basement full of stuff he accumulated over his life. A lot of it is certainly guitar-oriented, but there is a fair amount of vintage and other analog synth stuff (e.g., Korg MS-20, Arp Omni, PAiA, etc) that is not the kind of thing you'd sell in the local used gear place. And I'd rather not obligate her to keep fielding calls from people, or play the e-bay game. The way I figure it, some of the pieces can be sold locally, but others might find a more suitable home if marketed in a larger urban market like Montreal or Toronto. So, where would one go in either of those cities to buy a vintage keyboard?


In Toronto, I'd look at Paul's Boutique in Kensington Market. They carry a little bit of everything related to musical gear, and seem to love off beat 70s, 80s stuff. Good guys that run the shop, very fair and they had an entire room of vintage keyboards last time I was there. In fact they've got an Arp Omni right now. I'm pretty sure the do consignmenmt too, if that's what she is after.

www.paulsboutique.ca


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I am certainly no expert on keyboards, but I seem to remember quite a few old analog synths in Paul's Boutique in Toronto. www.paulsboutique.ca Very nice people to deal with.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks, folks. Much appreciated. Those of you in the Ottawa area, we will probably arrange for a one-day "musicians only" garage sale at some point in the next month or two for the smaller items. She has no idea of either the function, state, or value of a lot of these things, so I'll help her out that day and be on hand to make sure good stuff finds its way to a good home for a decent price. Hell, I'd buy it all if I could, but then my basement would look like his when I'm gone and I don't wanna do that to my wife and kids.

I just can't get over how much stuff the guy had. I don't know whether to feel pleased that his wife will have so much money coming to her from the sale of his estate, or whether to feel anxious for my deceased friend when his wife finds out how much money he pissed away on gear.

As a fellow DIY-er, there will also be a s**tload of components, chassis, half-built stuff, and busted stuff (we found an SCI Pro One Synth in several pieces) as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Any old tele's? I'll be in Ottawa June 27th and 28th which is a weekend. Any chance the garage sale will be then?


----------

